# Nentir Vale Player's map



## galaga88 (Jul 21, 2008)

Somebody posted a high-res version of the Nentir Vale map from the DMG, so I pulled out my trusty clone tool and made a Player's version which removes Raven Roost, KotS, Kobold Hall, Sword Barrows and the Temple of Yellow Skulls.

http://tonytoon.home.insightbb.com/KOTS_PMAP.jpg

I also have the .psd file up for anybody with a Photoshop-alike who wants to play with it. Each location is its own layer, so you can show/hide the locations on an individual basis. I'll probably not leave it up long since it's a pretty big file (16MB) and I've never actually read my ISP's webhosting policies.

http://tonytoon.home.insightbb.com/KOTS_PMAP.psd

Oh hey, my Barovia Player's map for Expedition to Castle Ravenloft is still on my webspace!

http://tonytoon.home.insightbb.com/images/barovia_playersmap.jpg


----------



## skaveng3r (Jul 22, 2008)

i was just thinking about making a player map.

many thanks for saving me the work 

~s


----------



## Firebeetle (Feb 15, 2009)

You rock! Thank you!


----------



## Rechan (Feb 15, 2009)

Might want to remove Thunderspire too.


----------



## Smeelbo (Feb 18, 2009)

_Thunderspire_ is right next to the main trade road, I'd leave it.

Thank you very much for the editted map.

*Smeelbo*


----------



## Kizan (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanx the PSD rocked! Saved me a ton of time.


----------



## wildoxmoan (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## geropress (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you. I showed that map to my player's before I made my hex version of player's map because I like hex maps and it's easy to add adjacent zones in same scale.


----------



## erf_beto (Jun 9, 2010)

geropress said:


> Thank you. I showed that map to my player's before I made my hex version of player's map because I like hex maps and it's easy to add adjacent zones in same scale.



Is it just me, or the picture is so small you can't read anything? I even created an account at Phototbucket, but it didn't solve anything...
Oh, I get it! It's the mobile.photobucket... can you share the full version? please pretty please?


----------



## geropress (Jun 11, 2010)

For full scale map you'll need to open the link below the picture so you'll get to photobucket and there you can zoom from 59% to 100%


----------



## Jools (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anybody out there have a copy of this? I'd love an unlabeled players' map of the Nentir Vale for my campaign that I'm starting up early next month. Thanks!


----------



## Guang (Mar 9, 2017)

Jools said:


> Does anybody out there have a copy of this? I'd love an unlabeled players' map of the Nentir Vale for my campaign that I'm starting up early next month. Thanks!




Seconded. I'd love to take a look as well.


----------



## Kinoboy (Mar 9, 2017)

Players map.

https://knightsoffallcrest.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/kots_pmap.jpg


----------

